# Mario & Turkletons' Journal



## xcinnamonx (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't know if this journal will be a fascinating read. I just want to start it to see the progression and for me to learn. Also nice to have since I got Turkleton yesterday :3

April 8-9, 2013
Mario is extremely obese. Looks like he needs to go on a diet. I did what people said "Only feed him what he can eat in 2 minutes" and he eats seriously like a cow Hahaha. Got a new fish named Turkleton. He's white with a red face and red at the base of his tail. He has to stay in a 1 gallon bowl, that I had first gotten for Mario, for now until Petco has some more 5.5 gallon tanks. He's a bit of a show off and likes to flare up and charge at me but than freaks when he sees my finger. He's so hilarious. He won't eat any pellets right now, we will see how that goes later down the road. So far he and Mario both seem happy. Turkleton will be even happier once he's in a tank. Not yet Turkleton, not yet. Mario by the way is a very vibrant red with a specks of blue or purple. I named him Mario because he reminded me of Mario from Super Mario Bros.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Um... Feed him a certain amount of pellets. What they can eat in two minutes is often way to much.


----------



## xcinnamonx (Apr 9, 2013)

I am. I'm fasting him today and then tomorrow I'm feeding him 2 pellets and 1 bloodworm


----------

